# Corrugated Cardboard Nuc Boxes From Mann Lake?



## T152 (Jun 15, 2012)

I would like to know if anyone has used these with any luck or success? I was thinking about selling some nucs this spring and was wondering if these could withstand a few weeks of wear and tear while they create a queen and perhaps live there for awhile. And I would like to know if they would be O.K. in the rain? I'm doubtful, but I thought I'd ask. Thanks in advance! Here's the link:

http://www.mannlakeltd.com/beekeeping-supplies/page54.html


----------



## Edmonds' Apiary (Jun 29, 2012)

They are great, I ordered 20 of them and have used about half of them so far. They did alot better that I thought. The only problem I have had is the lids blowing off in the wind, but a brick will solve that problem. Overall good for the money.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

T152, I would be a little concerned about them chilling off due to the lack of insulation if we had a cold snap. However, it may be worth experimenting with insulation. 
I sold a couple of nucs this spring and transferred the bees into the customers' boxes; That takes too long, If I do it again I will buy something like the Mann Lake (or Jester, or MDA splitter) boxes and a few days before I called the customer I would take them from my wood boxes and put them in the disposable box.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

Bought 30 this year did great. I cut a hole in back for more circulation due to the heat this yr.


----------



## bevy's honeybees (Apr 21, 2011)

I bought one and don't have the proper stapler to put it together. I rigged it together in not a great way and I do use it but have others I like better. 
I bought a similar waxed cardboard nuk from Brushy Mnt and I like that one much more. Also, the Jester plastic nuk (very reasonably priced) is a good one to have. Little tedious putting it together. 
My favorite is the Brushy Mountain one.

http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/Waxed-Cardboard-Nuc/productinfo/191/


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

Bevy, I think the waxed boxes are of Mel's design. He also sells plain unwaxed boxes.
http://www.mdasplitter.com/nuc_boxes.php


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

I prefer the Jester boxes. Hold up quite well.


----------



## HONEYDEW (Mar 9, 2007)

bevy's honeybees said:


> I bought one and don't have the proper stapler to put it together.


 once around with duct tape no stapler....


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

1) Anyone like the foam nucs better than the waxed cardboard? 

2) What's the best at-my-door price anyone has seen for either (cardboard and foam)?

Also, a tip, not a question - ventilate them with screen or #8. I only consider cardboard for temporary, warm weather, outgoing sales and emergency swarm catchers, not mating nucs. They seem to abscond from cardboard more, but that data is a bit immature as of yet.


----------



## Adrian Quiney WI (Sep 14, 2007)

I hadn't thought of the foam ones as an option, but I'll do a search for them. On the face of it foam might serve the OP's purpose well because of the insulation value. Springtime temp. swings can be quite dramatic out here. A year or so ago I saw an article in Beesource where someone was raising nucs in foam, and didn't use a feeder - he just poured syrup directly into the foam nuc.


----------



## kilocharlie (Dec 27, 2010)

I tried cinder block bricks for mating nucs, but very few of the special frames got drawn out into comb in time, so I used the 3x3 arrangement in my deeps with dividers and 3 narrow inner covers per box. I did not get as much absconding from the wood 3x3's as I did with the waxed cardboard nucs. I'd like to see how the foam ones work out, as a guy I bought bees from in Porterville, CA used foam baby nucs for mating his queens.


----------



## westernbeekeeper (May 2, 2012)

I love the cardboard nuc boxes, but you will need a weight on the lid.


----------



## Riverratbees (Feb 10, 2010)

I bought the one that mannlake puts out. The bees chewed the foam up but a simple fix was covering it with packing tape and they chewed no more. I just sold sime nucs from mannlake and I will buy the ones from Brushymountain next yr. $.60 more but the screen makes all the diference in keeping the bees with plenty of circulation.


----------

